# Yes I'm weird, but you already knew that.



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]K8Mz_kyRlWY[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

i love your weirdness.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]UVMk0z5f8Sw[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

&#9834; &#9835; &#9834; &#9835; &#9834; &#9835;

_Listen to the music of the moment, people, dance and sing ...
We're just one big family! And it's our God-forsaken right 
to be loved Loved LOVED._

&#9834; &#9835; &#9834; &#9835; &#9834; &#9835;​


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

oops ... it's _"GOD-INTENDED RIGHT"_ to be loved, Loved, LOVED!!!

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]tpn--qbgqEw[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]NjASS4dLnBY[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]_KbgZZo0Zfo[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]rWwmMSMzEyw[/youtube]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Dang, that last video brought back a lot of memories. I've had a lot of good times there.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yes your a weirdo...you cant help it...i see its reflection in the mirror every morning...LOL

i cant either..i see your weirdness and raise the pot 2 bits..lol

[youtube]kV6I3aphTNg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dont look now...your pigtails got pulled and theres a frog in ya lunch pail...LOL

[YOUTUBE]h0Hd3uWKFKY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]8w9xk4hUKoQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i got the coco puffs you bring the milk....run its starting....well eat on the coffee table

[youtube]UzTBXSOyI0A[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sweet!!! Dang Now I'm thirsty!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Shoveling cocoa puffs in mouth, while watching TV.

[youtube]j5e9yCB-hiw[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]ZL2WeRHqqXo[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]h9nE2spOw_o[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]4xRv9ZQOCPo[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]MNhu-aESVqc[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Commerical, time for a snack.

[youtube]gzX9iRKrVvU[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]dyu4Tpoq8hc[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Mom!!! Can I have a slinky!!!

[youtube]QXhBJycQ7y0[/youtube]


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I loved Capt Kangeroo and Mr Greenjeans !


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Now back to our regularly scheduled programs. ~Running back into the living room~

[youtube]v-RgjANAv1Y[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]Mbu7jQ3HhMg[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This one pretty much sums it all up...LOL Time to go outside.

[youtube]0e2ZsFBoZoY[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]l36CW8MUc0Y[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8IoO5nkxT_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> [youtube]dyu4Tpoq8hc[/youtube]



the like button doesnt do it justice..we need a love button and an auto play.this was so super cool...i never seen that before.

i wish adm min would get us a mtn dew smiley.....:grin::kiss::runforhills:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

:whistlin::whistlin::whistlin::whistlin:

[youtube]REonadvBivQ[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if i have to die by getting run over i hope its from a tattooed roller derby girl and not a vehicle......lol

p.s.bring the industrial strength first aid kit...lol...them girls will hurt ya bad.

[youtube]ffpzsKl0PfE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

[YOUTUBE]3FPn5noN_qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

[YOUTUBE]skU-jBFzXl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

You know for years and years I have been singing the song from simon and the land of chalk drawings and everyone else thinks I'm crazy. Now I have proof it exists. I didn't remember what it was called so I couldn't google it.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I am getting old I think, I remember watching the Tiny Tim Episode of Rowan and Martin and the Moutain Dew commercial


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]sPwpUpKoZTQ[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]RzXQR3cdoJ4[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]XcTYodOfmfc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i made a video of fowler skipping rocks.............

[youtube]xmkbJevYNmI[/youtube]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Fowler said:


>


Yes you are little weird, that is why we love ya.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ummm...sorry Elkhound, you might wanna put some ice on that...~giggle~


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I can always count on Fowler and Elk to make me laugh in the morning.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fKJJRnuCwF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------

